

SuperTrip - hodgesmr
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/881894260/supertrip-not-your-typical-adventure

======
nodata
The explanation is really, really long. You should consider something shorter.

~~~
deletes
The video is two minutes and a half long and they explain the gist of it in
the first minute and 10 seconds.

That is short for a product presentation.

~~~
nodata
I'm referring to the text.

